

IPhone & iPad Devs: Christmas is Your Most Important Day - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2010/12/24/christmas-day-largest-itunes-app-download-day-by-a-factor/

======
stevenp
You also can't schedule a sale for Christmas, because if you do, it will make
your app unavailable for sale. So much for our "most important day".

~~~
jluxenberg
Can you elaborate on this for someone not familiar with app store processes?

~~~
gcheong
It's because they are shutting down iTunes Connect (the site through which
developers manage their apps on the store) from December 23rd to the 29th.
Here is the e-mail I got:

"iTunes Connect will be temporarily shut down from Thursday, December 23 to
Tuesday, December 28 for the winter holidays. Access will resume on Wednesday,
December 29.

During this shutdown, iTunes Connect will be unavailable. In addition, app
releases and pricing changes which are scheduled to take place during the
shutdown will be handled as follows:

    
    
        * All releases will not appear in the App Store until Wednesday, December 29. This includes apps scheduled to appear on the App Store for the first time as well as updates to existing apps.
    
        * Pricing changes will cause the app to become unavailable for purchase until Wednesday, December 29, at which point the app will become available at the new price. Please check to ensure you have not scheduled any price changes during this time.
    

Regards, The iTunes Store team "

------
naz
And you can't access any of your sales data until iTunes connect reopens after
Christmas.

~~~
marcinw
That's okay, leaves more to surprise :)

------
gcheong
It would be interesting to see if the "Gift This App" feature gets much use as
this will be the first Christmas since the feature was implemented. I have
only seen one of my apps gifted so far.

~~~
mdaniel
Well, my story is only one data point but I have NEVER gotten the "give as
gift" feature to work. I have a US account, and have registered two different
credit cards and Paypal but always receive "credit card declined, you must
update your account" when trying to gift apps.

So I would welcome the give as gift feature actually working as advertised.

